# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  1er Sorteo AgroFórum - Twitter

## Bruno Cillóniz

> Click en la imagen para participar o ingrese al siguiente enlace: Sorteo Twitter - AgroFórum

  *¡Participa y gana un "Diccionario de Insumos para la Producción Orgánica y manejo integrado de plagas (DIPO)!* *(Primera edición | 2012 - Editorial PLM)*  *En este Diccionario encontrará:*   Información completa y actualizada de más de 200 productos utilizados para la agricultura orgánica.3 índices cruzados, mediante los cuales usted podrá localizar los productos bajo la siguiente alternativas: Por ingrediente activo, por uso y por cultivo.Diccionario de productos ordenado alfabéticamente por las empresas que los comercializan.  *Términos y Condiciones*  Twittear para participar.Ser Seguidor de nuestra página en Twitter.Haber ingresado los datos personales que se solicitan.El Premio será entregado en Calle Alcanfores #1245, Miraflores. Lima - Perú.Si el ganador se encuentra en provincias o fuera del Perú, deberá asumir el costo del envío para que pueda recibir el premio.Si el ganador no recoge el premio en un lapso de 30 días calendario, el premio se volverá a sortear entre los demás participantes.Fecha del sorteo: 15/07/2014 a las 12:00 p.m.Para cualquier duda, escríbanos a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe, o llámenos al 241-4422.   Temas similares: 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter IV Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Beneficios de las listas de twitter para empresas

----------

